# LADIES IN WAITING PERIOD LIKE PAINS/BACKACHE IN 2WW IS THIS PROGESTERONE?



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Question for the nurses please.....

I am on day 11 of my 2WW, although don't go back for pregnancy test til next Thursday. I started a few days a go with period like pains, lower back ache and tender breasts.  Although in previous cycles I have had tender breasts can't remember having period like pains or back ache.  Could this be the progerstone??

Thank you...


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi meggie moo 

The Period type pains are normal.  I had bad pains and back ache during 2ww and got a BFP.  The period type pains carried on for about a month, before settling down.  Not sure if this is the progesterone or not.  the progesterone definitley affects your boobs as mine were and still are very sore.  During the 2ww and for 2-3 weeks after I had to wear a sports bra like a bandage day and night as the support was the only thing that gave relief.  I am now 9 weeks and it is getting better.

Good luck for your test day

love lshack xx


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Ishack  

Congratulations on your pregnancy.  Each day is a bonus isn't it?  are you still on progesterone then? when I conceived with my little girl I had to have them up to 12 weeks.  I am on double dosage this time so will have to go on pessaries if I do get a BFP.  Must admit most people who have replied to me have had BFP, but you just never know could be the drugs.  Lets hope not !!!!!


----------

